# For all you moms out there



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Warning: if you read this when other people are around they're going to wonder why you're laughing out loud. This is really funny! I love her sense of humor. After clicking on the link, scroll down slightly until you see the item description and then read away.

Funniest item for sale on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130144061675&ru=http%


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very funny. I can't imagine 6 kids. I kmow what it was like with just 2.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so cute!! And so true!! I only had two and felt like that sometimes!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They weren't too bad at the market, but a department store was like torture. They would hide in the clothing racks. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is HILARIOUS! And with my brady-bunch brood of SEVEN kids, I can definately relate. I would never....and I mean NEVER take them all to the store? Are you kidding me? LOL I try to avoid that at all cost.

Although, when we do go out, we are constantly baraged with the SAME questions and comments "Are they all yours?" "There's NO way you gave birth to all those kids, you are too tiny" Ahh...If I only had a dollar for everytime I heard those two things! lol

Kara


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh my god! I can so relate. I have four (thank goodnes almost over - youngest is 16) I LOVE the part about asking her how she handles it 

"By the seat of my pants" I used to say OR if I was feeling especially frisky "I just start drinking very very early in the morning! In fact, come on kids, it's time for Mom's medication!!!!!!" ound: Funny how they never saw the humour in that....


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't have any 2 legged children and I am 25 yrs old, and that has to be the funniest thing I have EVER read!!!!
Thanks for sharing, it has made my day!!
Erin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Erin, stories like that are real good birth control aren't they??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Oh my god! I can so relate. I have four (thank goodnes almost over - youngest is 16) I LOVE the part about asking her how she handles it
> 
> "By the seat of my pants" I used to say OR if I was feeling especially frisky "I just start drinking very very early in the morning! In fact, come on kids, it's time for Mom's medication!!!!!!" ound: Funny how they never saw the humour in that....


I'm the same way! I've told them they are going to drive me to drink or take valium! ound: Ehh...for the most part, they are really good kids. But there are definately challenging moments.

My step kids fight with each other alot, so that stresses me out. But usually after a weekend with seven kids here, I feel like I spent MOST of the time at the kitchen sink, laundry room or lifeguarding/referree the pool! I'm zonked by Monday.

We had SOOOO many comments of shock and awe when we went to Michigan with 7 kids and a dog! ound: My kids are 18, 15, 12, 11, 10, 8 and 8

Shew!

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara,

With over half of your brood being teens or very close to it, I feel for you. You've got one of the most demanding jobs in the world. No CEO out there has it more stressfilled than you  You have my deep admiration :hail:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That was really funny...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm the same way! I've told them they are going to drive me to drink or take valium! ound:
> Kara


On the news today a lady in Indiana was caught letting her 5 year old drive, she told the cops that "He was a good driver". They found a empty bottle of vodka in her car and pain killers. They asked her if she was in pain and she said no, I take them when the kids are getting on my nervous. Unreal, but true.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Now I know why I send DH grocery shopping on his way home from work. Very funny, thanks for sharing the laugh


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That was HILARIOUS, Leslie! Thanks for sharing that. I'm forwarding the link to my hubby.

My kids think it is just SO funny to put random things in my cart when we're at Costco...ha (NOT)!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Leslie, what a hoot. Reminded me of my more manic days driving a carpool of 6 kids (from pre-school all the way until they graduated from h.s.!) up and down the winding roads of Marin County. Boy do I ever LOVE the empty nest--hard to recall where I got the energy to do that! Cheers!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie
YES it is....
Erin


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My kids particularly like poking holes in packages with entire fish in them. Especially near the eyes. Ick. Three weeks ago they started school. This is the first year (my oldest is eleven) with all three of them in school all day. I'm taking a ceramics class!:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

This story is just too funny!!! I only have two kids and sometimes I feel as if I've got two too many!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Very funny. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> This story is just too funny!!! I only have two kids and sometimes I feel as if I've got two too many!!!!


Ditto, Julia!! (I have two also, and feel like that's two too many sometimes....especially when they are bickering!) :boink: :fencing:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Two kids? Heck.....that is a cakewalk! ound: 

If anyone EVER wants to come spend a day with my seven....come on OVER! 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Kara, but I think I'll pass. :biggrin1: Methinks 3 is my maximum. 

Leslie, thanks for the link. That story is a hoot!! And yes, many of us moms can SO relate! :frusty: I wonder if it's made up or really true...... ? 

Anyway, you got me looking at Halloween costumes on eBay now, Leslie. Thanks. Thanks a lot!!! :brick: ound: ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL! Two kids? Heck.....that is a cakewalk! ound:
> 
> Kara


Two may be a cakewalk for you, but for me, an only child, it's quite an accomplishment. lol


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I too have no 2 legged chill'n and that made me laugh out loud-- thanks for the laugh leslie.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

The witty ebay lady has made out well. According to the Chicago Tribune, she is meeting with a publisher on a book deal this week; a producer from Nickelodeon has asked her to write a TV series; a movie producer asked whether she would be interested in writing a screenplay; and four literary agents have offered representation for her work. See story at http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-bloggermom_03sep03,0,2773360.story


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good for her! With 6 kids, she needs a break! (pun intended


----------

